# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Lưu giữ cài đặt cũ khi cài mach3 ?

## duyvinh101

Các bác cho e hỏi cách lưu giữ cài đặt của phần mềm mach3 cũ khi em cài lại phần mềm mach3 với ạ . Em hay phải cài lại mach3 bởi máy em hay bị lỗi
Cụ thể là con motor step trục z hay bị quay theo 1 chiều duy nhất. Em ko biết là nó bị làm sao. Các bác chỉ em với ah. Cám ơn các bác

----------


## anhcos

Copy các file dat lại rồi đè lên.

----------


## mylove299

bác vô thư mục cài đặt tìm file tên Mach3Mill.xml copy cất đi. khi cài lại chép đè file này là xong nhé.

----------

duyvinh101

----------


## duyvinh101

Vâng cám ơn bác nhé. E có đọc các bác viết trên diễn dàn rồi nhưng ko nhớ ạ

----------


## solero

Bác tạo cho mình 1 profile tên riêng đặt là ABC chẳng hạn, khi đó Mach3 sẽ tạo ra file ABC.xml. Bác copy lại file đó dùng cho lần sau. Thường thì tạo ra profile riêng này rồi khi cài đè sẽ vẫn giữ được file này.

----------

haignition

----------

